# G519 Westfield Columbia parts finishes



## US042 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi Guys,
               Is there some one who can tell me what the correct finishes are of the following parts: seat post, crank nuts, headset nuts and bearing cups, pedal metal parts, spokes.

Thanks in advance,
Brett.


----------



## Bozman (Apr 15, 2018)

Those parts were originally blued.  But surviving examples show that those parts were painted over some time in their life.  The jury is still out on if they left the factory with or without paint. Here are a couple of Wartime photographs that might or might not show OD over spray. 






Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## US042 (Apr 15, 2018)

Hi Bozman,
                       Thanks for you reply. Great photos - I have not seen them before. I notice one bike has the 'hearts' chain ring and the other the 'Coffin' style. I will have to give it some thought as to which way to go. Many thanks again for your help.
Regards,
Brett.


----------

